# Indian Macaque



## Kethaneni (Feb 18, 2010)

Indian Macaque. I took this picture when I was on a trip to India last month.These monkeys pass thru the town everyday in search of food. It is fun to see so many monkeys moving around freely.


----------



## Invisodude (Feb 19, 2010)

He's cool, nice shot. 

wow who does his hair? lol Theres an actor that looks so much like him but can't think of his name lol


----------



## Kethaneni (Feb 21, 2010)

Invisodude said:


> wow who does his hair? lol Theres an actor that looks so much like him but can't think of his name lol



That's exactly what I thought about the hair, it looks better than the $20 haircuts I receive.


----------



## Invisodude (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL


----------

